
How the CPython VM works - r4victor
https://tenthousandmeters.com/blog/python-behind-the-scenes-1-how-the-cpython-vm-works/
======
pansa2
> _CPython is [...] one of the Python implementations, alongside with PyPy,
> Jython, IronPython and many others._

What others are there? I’m only aware of MicroPython, but it only implements a
subset of the language.

What’s more, aren’t both Jython and IronPython dead? Leaving PyPy as the only
significant alternative to CPython?

~~~
fniephaus
Oracle Labs is actively working on a Python for GraalVM:
[https://github.com/graalvm/graalpython/](https://github.com/graalvm/graalpython/)

